# sprites



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Feb 11, 2008)

could you guys recomend me some programs to draw up sprite sheets and how do I animate sprites?


----------



## Infinity (Feb 11, 2008)

Some professional spriters use Microsoft Paint, believe it or not. The placement is all up to you. There are a number of programs that can allow you to animate with sprites... Microsoft GIF animator, GIMP with its animation add-on, etc.

Spriting is more complicated than what people typically give it credit for. What type of sprites do you have in mind to make?


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Feb 12, 2008)

regular GIFS
and a possable fighting game sprite for a program called MUGEN. I got fighter factory but I need to make the sprite sheet but how? http://siddy25.deviantart.com/art/Pixel-ID-76710140

this what I painted up so what next?
I can also remove the text and stuff


----------



## Dark_Chaos (Feb 12, 2008)

Since it seems you haven't worked with sprites before I recomend going to The Spriters Resource and looking through there, or Sprites Inc. Do not try to create full sprites on your first try. Get the hand of how they blend to the next by editing sprite. Then work up to creating brand new.

It took me months to put together a sheet for the one depicted in my avatar. Spriting isn't a quick thing. Creating new sprites means performing art on a pixel by pixel level.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 12, 2008)

MSPaint is actually pretty good for spriting. Just whateer you do, do NOT save it as a GIF in Paint. It screws up the colours.

Although other programs like Photoshop have advantages, such as being able to make sprites in layers and going back more than three steps.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 12, 2008)

I cannot fathom why you would use Paint for anything.  It is technically possible to sprite in it, much as it is technically possible to reproduce the Mona Lisa in it, but it's so woefully underpowered as to be infuriatingly useless.  Even the saving is pathetic.  Use GIMP or Paint.NET.



			
				Infinity said:
			
		

> GIMP with its animation add-on, etc.


GIMP can save as animated GIFs without the animation add-on.  Perhaps not the prettiest of solutions, but it does work if all you need is to string frames together.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Feb 12, 2008)

ok i'll see what I can do with


----------



## Dark_Chaos (Feb 12, 2008)

I DO use Pain for my sprites. Why? Because all you need is a pencil tool that covers ONE PIXEL. Pain is perfect BECAUSE it's underpowered. When I'm working on sprites I'll do so for a very long time. I mean over a day of working. Having larger programs means there is a higher chance of them crashing due to the system resources being used.

That sprite of mine you see, I made in Paint. All it's other sprites made in Paint. Up above it was said Sprite is under-rated... well so is Paint.


----------



## sakket (Feb 13, 2008)

i just use photoshop/imageready










having layers can be useful.


----------



## Dark_Chaos (Feb 13, 2008)

To be honest I can understand how layers can help with spriting, along with a LONG undo list when you don't copy and paste every change 
I've just forced myself to make do with Paint for so long from when I didn't have photoshop that I know the advantages of it... and disadvantages.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Feb 14, 2008)

oh crap looks like I gotta start all
over agin oh well thanks for the tips


----------

